# leerburg training how good



## kool (Sep 10, 2007)

i was thinking to buy basic obedience and drive and focus video.
i was wondering how good are they seems little pricey but if its worth the money i'm thinking to buy to gain some technique.

would be glad to hear.

thanks


----------



## big_dog7777 (Apr 6, 2004)

The basic obedience one is quite good. It is very long, and has lots of information. All techniques are taught in a positive manner, and then distractions and corrections are added once a command is learned. I personally like it. The drive and focus DVD is geared towards Schutzhund foundation work. If you are going to train in SchH, then this DVD is a good start. It will teach you how to build your pups drive. I would strongly suggest to go out and visit a few Schutzhund clubs in your area and have your pup evaluated. If your pup is found suitable to train in SchH then the video is a wise investment.


----------



## Jamie (Oct 9, 2006)

You can get the same information, at a cheaper price. These DVD's are geared towards novice handlers and do contain some good information. However their price was not worth the information I got after buying three of these training DVDs. I'd rather get the information from someone face to face.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Which Leerburg DVDs are good for building the owner-dog BOND.. withOUT increasing drive in a dog we want as a calm home companion?


----------



## GunnerJones (Jul 30, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: BrightelfWhich Leerburg DVDs are good for building the owner-dog BOND.. withOUT increasing drive in a dog we want as a calm home companion?


Beef Steak ought to work nicely


----------



## GunnerJones (Jul 30, 2005)

I got four GSDs, two are furry furniture and two are Pyschos but I pretty much used the same Leerburg DVDs and experience with them all, I would have to say its more temperment and breeding then training


----------



## gsdjohn (Jan 21, 2008)

Almost any type of training (working with the dog) whould build the owner-dog bond.

I have also been looking at puchasing some of the Leerburg Videos, but have been put off by the price of them. Any suggestions on other videos to look at. I have been training dogs for many years but am always looking to learn more/new things.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

I liked the basic obedience and the drive and focus one too. I don't do Schtz but the drive and focus applies well to obedience and agility work. I went to ebay and got them much cheaper. 

I would skip the competition obedience video, I thought it was pretty bad. I picked up a couple of things, but the rest of it wasn't worth it.

The videos are very good for learning marker training.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 10, 2007)

I just purchased the basic obedience DVD. I had my 6 Month old GSD Gunnar sent to a 3 day Basic Obiedience class. He did very well and continues to do great while on leash. I decided to continue his training myself. I hope to find the DVD benificial to us both.


----------



## xano123 (Mar 24, 2008)

I spoke to someone at Leeburg about what video would be good for bonding and he recommended the Pack Leader video. It should be arriving anyday now and I'll let you know what I think!


----------

